# rotating machines



## swooda2 (Mar 13, 2009)

I seem to have a mental block or something when it comes to rotating machines. I know this is kind of a broad topic, but does anyone have any advice or maybe a good reference? I have an old edition of theodore wildi's book, electical machines, drives, and power systems, that i have been reading, but everything is still quite fuzzy in my mind.

are the problems in the ncees sample exam fairly representative of what has been on past exams?


----------



## mudpuppy (Mar 14, 2009)

Steven Chapman's _Electric Machinery Fundamentals_ is a great reference for rotating machines. I haven't seen the new sample exam, but the sample exams tend to be the closest thing to the actual exam you can find.


----------



## FairhopeEE (Mar 15, 2009)

mudpuppy said:


> Steven Chapman's _Electric Machinery Fundamentals_ is a great reference for rotating machines.


I agree; Chapman's book is hard to beat and you probably don't even need the latest edition, so you may be able to find one at a reasonable price. I had the "old" practice exam and information needed to find the solutions to several of the problems could easily be found in that text. I wouldn't take the exam without it.


----------

